# Latest Working Superuser.apk/binary Here



## yarly

Anyone that prefers superuser over supersu (I do mainly because it's open source), here is a copy I compiled for my new Nexus 7. Just flash in recovery.

Fixes were pushed to ChainsDD's repo for superuser, but he has not pushed them out to the market version yet to fix 4.2.x issues.

*EDIT:* Should also note that it's newer than what the zip says. I was lazy and I just took his preexisting zip for flashing and stuck in the compiled binary and apk I put together. Actual version is 3.3.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Aww you're so nice!!


----------



## Cannonball_CO

Yarly, thanks. I can see moving back to Superuser, even though I bought the paid version of SuperSU.

If I flash this in recovery should it just work? I tried to flash Superuser (an older version) on the N7 earlier and I ended up unrooting myself until I again flashed SuperSU.


----------



## yarly

Cannonball_CO said:


> If I flash this in recovery should it just work?


Yep. I am using it as we speak. Flash in recovery.


----------



## atamagaokashii

Awww this version works but it tells me I don't have elite... Which I do... Do we need to wait for chainsdd?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

Can't help you with elite really. Has to be signed with his key most likely


----------



## atamagaokashii

Not a big deal. All it enables that I really use is the pin...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

